# Study permit to Work permit, while in canada..



## lordofsinghz (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi
I am currently on study permit, studying at BCIT in BC....
i was wandering to switch to work permit instead and complete ma studies after i get pr status...this is bcoz of high international education fees and i cant work without a work permit..
So in order to gain more information i visited one of the agent in Surrey and he was demanding $10000 for full procedure from getting work permit to permanent residency...wht do u guys think.. he told that i cannot get a work permit if i already has a study permit..its just not legal....please help me out folks...else i have to spend big money......m afraid and confused..............


----------

